# Trigger Job on P320 Compact



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Dropped my P320 Compact off today with my gunsmith for an action job. Not happy with the factory trigger pull of 7 pounds. He will try to reduce it to 5-5.5 pounds. Don't want any lower since this is my EDC. Has anyone had an action job done on their P320 and, if so, what were the results? I will post my results next week.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Picked up my P320 compact today from my gunsmith. He did a compete action job and reduced the trigger pull from 8 pounds and 5.5 pounds. He also polished the feed ramp and throat and test fired it. Trigger feels very smooth and crisp and I will give it a full workout at the range tomorrow.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've had trigger work done on target only pistols, but I wouldn't alter a carry gun. I don't want to be that guy sitting in the courtroom getting grilled by a prosecutor as to why I altered my gun. I figure I'll have enough of a fight without the accusation of having an enhanced gun to make me a more efficient killer. Believe me, this actually happens, I'm not making this up. Not trying to rain on your parade, but this is the world we live in. Something to think about?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

sigmeister said:


> Picked up my P320 compact today from my gunsmith. He did a compete action job and reduced the trigger pull from 8 pounds and 5.5 pounds. He also polished the feed ramp and throat and test fired it. Trigger feels very smooth and crisp and I will give it a full workout at the range tomorrow.


Looking forward to your range report!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

hud35500 said:


> I've had trigger work done on target only pistols, but I wouldn't alter a carry gun. I don't want to be that guy sitting in the courtroom getting grilled by a prosecutor as to why I altered my gun. I figure I'll have enough of a fight without the accusation of having an enhanced gun to make me a more efficient killer. Believe me, this actually happens, I'm not making this up. Not trying to rain on your parade, but this is the world we live in. Something to think about?


Definitely something to consider. I have altered only one gun, and I didn't carry it every day. It was a M&P45 I owned, and I changed the sear. It enhanced the trigger significantly, but I carry a Glock 19 Gen4 with a factory trigger pull. I have considered modifying it, but have not yet done so. I probably will eventually, but for now I'm pleased with how it shoots for me.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> I've had trigger work done on target only pistols, but I wouldn't alter a carry gun. I don't want to be that guy sitting in the courtroom getting grilled by a prosecutor as to why I altered my gun. I figure I'll have enough of a fight without the accusation of having an enhanced gun to make me a more efficient killer. Believe me, this actually happens, I'm not making this up. Not trying to rain on your parade, but this is the world we live in. Something to think about?


For years I have been carrying 1911's with 5.5 pound factory triggers. If you read the specifications on the P320 is states that the trigger pull is between 5.5 and 7.5 pounds. Mine was actually 8 pounds. All I did was to reduce the trigger pull to the lowest number reported by the manufacture. 5.5 pounds is by no means a hair trigger and I am not concerned about carrying a pistol with that trigger pull. I have been a competition shooter in the past and had pistols with 2.5 pound triggers. I would never carry one of those. Anyway, that's for your concern.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> Looking forward to your range report!


My P320 Compact functioned flawlessly. No failures to feed or failures to extract. The accuracy improved dramatically.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I love the trigger on my P320 have not had to alter anything on it, Glad to hear you were able to get yours to the proper pull.


----------



## 45acpnut (Nov 24, 2014)

hud35500 said:


> I've had trigger work done on target only pistols, but I wouldn't alter a carry gun. I don't want to be that guy sitting in the courtroom getting grilled by a prosecutor as to why I altered my gun. I figure I'll have enough of a fight without the accusation of having an enhanced gun to make me a more efficient killer. Believe me, this actually happens, I'm not making this up. Not trying to rain on your parade, but this is the world we live in. Something to think about?


Please give us specific cases where this has happened.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Really dude? Check out Mas Ayoob's writings. For that matter, any experienced LEO/gun writer will concur. Mostly it comes down to common sense!


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

sigmeister said:


> Dropped my P320 Compact off today with my gunsmith for an action job. Not happy with the factory trigger pull of 7 pounds. He will try to reduce it to 5-5.5 pounds. Don't want any lower since this is my EDC. Has anyone had an action job done on their P320 and, if so, what were the results? I will post my results next week.


That's the first P320 I've heard of or fired with a trigger pull that heavy. I would have sent it in to Sig to correct if it were me.


----------



## 45acpnut (Nov 24, 2014)

hud35500 said:


> Really dude? Check out Mas Ayoob's writings. For that matter, any experienced LEO/gun writer will concur. Mostly it comes down to common sense!


Yes, really! Name specific cases.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I suppose you'd also like me to explain why you can't shoot some outside and drag them into the house? Or why racking the slide on a pump shotgun won't scare off an intruder?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

hud35500 said:


> I suppose you'd also like me to explain why you can't shoot some outside and drag them into the house? Or why racking the slide on a pump shotgun won't scare off an intruder?


I'm not sure why you are so aggressive about making your point, but I think you are preaching to the choir. No one is talking about carrying a race gun with a hair trigger here. I polished the contact surfaces on the trigger mechanism in my G21 this week and it made the gun much easier to shoot accurately. I am not the least bit concerned about liability in a self defense action. In Wisconsin the "Castle Doctrine" is law. If I shoot a bad guy in my house, car or my place of business legally, I am immune from civil liability. There would be no reason to examine my gun or its trigger.
Goldwing


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Immune from civil liability? Tell that to the man in Texas who was just indicted for shooting a teen in his garage. He claimed "Castle Doctrine!" We live in the most litigious country on the planet. Immunity is a up to a judge. If you get a liberal one, you are screwed! Btw, my aggressive point making comes from the fact that we gun owners are our own worst enemy and it pisses me off! How can we defeat the anti-gun crowd when we give them the ammo they need restrict our rights? If anyone can argue against that point, Please feel free.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

hud35500 said:


> Immune from civil liability? Tell that to the man in Texas who was just indicted for shooting a teen in his garage. He claimed "Castle Doctrine!" We live in the most litigious country on the planet. Immunity is a up to a judge. If you get a liberal one, you are screwed! Btw, my aggressive point making comes from the fact that we gun owners are our own worst enemy and it pisses me off! How can we defeat the anti-gun crowd when we give them the ammo they need restrict our rights? If anyone can argue against that point, Please feel free.


I don't know about any case in Texas. I do know about a case in Missoula, Montana where a guy with the last name Kaarma shot a teenager in his garage. He had left the garage open hoping someone would enter illegally so he could shoot them. He blasted the German high school student four times with a shotgun. He tried to use the Castle Doctrine for his defense and failed. I didn't hear about anyone testifying about an altered shotgun. Please don't pop any blood vessels worrying about the inside of my G21 being too shiny, I know I won't! 
Goldwing


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

"Some people you just can't reach!" Oh well, I tried!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

hud35500 said:


> "Some people you just can't reach!" Oh well, I tried!


I can see that you tried. I can't be reached with B.S. and bluster and referencing all of these cases where good shootings that turned into good guy convictions because their triggers weren't of a certain weight. Is there an actual shooting of a teenager in a garage in Texas, or are you referring to the Missoula shooting and ignoring the facts? Sorry HUD but I am forced to call BULLSHIT!
Goldwing


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

If the trigger is around 5 pounds you're fine. 

That is the industry standard. 

He probably just polished the surfaces and no one would know the difference as long as it's around 5 pounds anyway. 

When it comes to lawyers tell them as little as possible in court. NEVER elaborate or get cocky.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

45acpnut said:


> Please give us specific cases where this has happened.


Maybe it has never happened, but I assume it has. This was written by an attorney for the Armed Citizen Legal Defense Network. Only you can decide, also remember just because you may not be convicted in a close call, most assuredly a civil suit will follow with the burden of proof being much, much, lower for the plaintiff's attorney. I'm not alluding to the OP's trigger job in this instance as reaching concern, but it's a good read none the less and very illustrative on how the courts, jury and prosecution may work depending. "You takes your chances."

https://www.armedcitizensnetwork.org/gun-modifications


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I think the best trigger job for an EDC gun is lots of rounds down range. It will smooth things out and reduce the pull, like a limited polish job.


----------

